# 'Cracking' amp????



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have this Fender Sidekick 15 guitar amp-i picked it up used from a friend- he told me that every time you try to adjust Vol, Treble, Mid, Gain that i hear cracking sound-cutting in and out-can i fix this myself or should i take it to a guitar shop???


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

What you are describing is "dirty pot" effect. Over time dust and oxidation will form a thin layer on the track of the control. As the "wiper" (the arm that turns as you adjust the control) can not make a solid connection through the debris, causing a loss of connection and the noise you describe. 

Sometimes flushing and lubricating the control (I like DeOxit products) will remedy the situation. Someties the control needs to be replaced.


----------

